# Will be in puebla july 20th - aug 31 looking for expats



## steveb155 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey Guys, 

I'm a 29 year old single male that currently lives in the Phoenix Arizona Area. I will be visiting Puebla, Mexico from July 20th - Aug 21st. I am visiting friends there and plan to look to expand my current business or possibly open one. I have the ability to work anywhere in the world via the internet and am looking to possibly relocate. My Spanish needs some major practice (I was once decently fluent but that was many years ago), and am looking for some expats who currently live there to connect up with that might be able to show me around or give me some insight into the area. Please msg me!! Thanks guys


----------



## zhenders (Jul 23, 2013)

Edit: missed the date stamp; so sorry, mods!


----------

